# How do you store your wheels?



## Schwinn499 (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm gonna be moving some stuff around in the shop soon and wanted to make a more organized wheel storage area. Space is always at a premium as the collection grows, so I was curious what solutions you all have come up with.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 9, 2017)

I am in the same boat,I will be watching this thread .I have about 100 wheels and do not have an area big enough to put them all in one place .I have them hanging everywhere, from the barn to the bedroom.I spend way too much time scrounging around looking for what I need. A nice system for storing and cataloging them would be great.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 9, 2017)

Dale Alan said:


> I am in the same boat,I will be watching this thread .I have about 100 wheels and do not have an area big enough to put them all in one place .I have them hanging everywhere, from the barn to the bedroom.I spend way too much time scrounging around looking for what I need. A nice system for storing and cataloging them would be great.



That's a lot of wheels! I only have like 7 or 8 sets but that's still a bunch of wheels to find space for in my little garage.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 9, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> That's a lot of wheels! I only have like 7 or 8 sets but that's still a bunch of wheels to find space for in my little garage.



It gets overwhelming,but I do not throw anything away . 80 percent of them are usable as is,the others are parts units,I salvage every piece I can,right down to a nipple. I used to tear the parts units down but found that was just taking up too much time. Also I am more of a visual guy, so seeing a complete wheel is easier for me to scan for parts.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 9, 2017)

Thought about this really hard one day. Really frustrating storing wheels  or tires.  A dozen or so isn't bad but when the amount is over a hundred it gets overwhelming. Besides selling them off at swaps for practically nothing , this is what I came up with and it works well.

 OPPS! ..... How did that picture get in there?  Darn Kids!



Where were we?   Oh yeah, the photo below is a common 2X2 with a length of 1/2" metal electrical conduit piping inserted into it on an angle.  Just go to a home center and buy some 10 foot lengths of conduit. Cut it into four 30"  pieces. Also buy some 2X2 and cut into 36" pieces. Drill a half inch hole on a slight angle a couple inches down from the top.Insert your pipe into that.  You can mount these wherever you like. I have never had a problem with them.
I just screw them to a stud with two screws. They are easy to move. Anyway, that's what I do......


----------



## bricycle (Mar 9, 2017)

Hang a 10' heavy pipe (black or galvanized 1/2" gas) and make hooks from heavy wire (heavy coat hangers work if you can find them). This way you can remove just one item at a time if needed.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 9, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Hang a 10' heavy pipe (black or galvanized 1/2" gas) and make hooks from heavy wire (heavy coat hangers work if you can find them). This way you can remove just one item at a time if needed.




Those old heavy black hangers are indeed handy. No longer made. The newer ones are light gauge but still work . I also make small hooks that I hang the pedals to bikes on. When you have a whole bunch of bikes the pedals are a real pain to store. Always searching for the correct ones . I make hooks and hang them on the bikes when they are off of them.
The wire that they use for the frame that holds those small  political  " vote for Me" yard signs you see all over around election days is a source of excellent heavy wire.
As far as getting wire hangers, I just go into the wife's closet and grab 'em ,tossing her clothes on the floor.....


----------



## bricycle (Mar 9, 2017)

the tinker said:


> As far as getting wire hangers, I just go into the wife's closet and grab 'em ,tossing her clothes on the floor.....



Too funny!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 9, 2017)

2 wheels will hang from 1 hook when attached to a frame and fork 
I usually attach loose wheels to frames to get stuff off the ground, but when there are no frames handy or for rims/tires :





Conduit in the garage


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 9, 2017)

I hang them above the bikes.


----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## 2jakes (Mar 9, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> 2 wheels will hang from 1 hook when attached to a frame and fork
> I usually attach loose wheels to frames to get stuff off the ground, but when there are no frames handy or for rims/tires :
> 
> View attachment 433523
> ...




I do the same although I still have more tires that I need to do the same thing.
I tell myself as soon as the weather gets better.
I know this year I will....at least...I hope!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks for all the ideas. Tinkers idea struck a cord and seemed promising for my application. I built a few up and they worked out perfect. Not an out of place wheel or tire in the shop.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 12, 2017)

......and I thought I was the only wheel hoarder,   I mean, vintage/antique wheel collector!


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 12, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Thanks for all the ideas. Tinkers idea struck a cord and seemed promising for my application. I built a few up and they worked out perfect. Not an out of place wheel or tire in the shop.



Looking good. I use a version similar to Tinker's,I use 12" shelf brackets and screw a piece of wood to it .Easy to stick them on the wall .I have them all over the place ,would still love to have a dedicated area to keep them all together...similar to the tire racks in the old service stations.


----------



## Boris (Mar 12, 2017)

One of my wheel storage areas. 12 wheels per 5 feet. Staggered hooks for tighter spacing by having axles offset from each other.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 13, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> One of my wheel storage areas. 12 wheels per 5 feet. Staggered hooks for tighter spacing by having axles offset from each other.
> View attachment 435466 View attachment 435467



Great idea,i think I will give it a try. I like the idea of offset hooks,that will gain some room. Axles lining up was one thing that bugged me about my system,along with the fact that I had to remove rims/tires to get to what I needed.


----------



## Boris (Mar 13, 2017)

Dale Alan said:


> Axles lining up was one thing that bugged me about my system,along with the fact that I had to remove rims/tires to get to what I needed.




EXACTLY! And thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Bikeman 86 (Aug 12, 2017)

HMm gonn

 a have to try some of these wheel solutions its getting out of hand seriously we have them falling all over the place and stacked on nearly all the surfaces


----------



## NoControl (Oct 18, 2017)

Just getting back into bikes has presented storage issues. Bikes seem to just follow me home! This thread has presented me with some good ideas.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 10, 2017)

Built a new house and have been giving wheels too much thought.  I have come up with this rolling solution.  If you put wheels instead of tires on top you should be able to get 50 wheels per shelf unit. This is not for the guy who wants to reach up and pull a wheel off a hook but for bulk storage it's not bad.   Downside is cost but if you watch local auctions sometimes you can pick some up.  Restaurants use them a lot.  Also used Harbor Freights rolling bike storage. That's 60 plus bikes plus 10 frames.


----------



## Mr.RED (Dec 24, 2017)

great thread I just have a pile of wheels that is growing slowly they one stacked and organize but after using ones here there its become a mess. great tips in this thread.


----------



## Boris (Jan 6, 2018)

Another one of my wheel storage areas is tucked away behind the rolling work stand at the base of this freestanding bike rack.
Repeating the the following pattern, I get 8 complete wheels, 12 unlaced rims, and 20 tubes and tires in a 4' long area:
One complete wheel is followed by 3 unlaced rims, which keeps the axles from touching, and maximizes storage capacity.
More wheels and rims in crevice, staggered in same fashion.
I try to check tire inflation a couple of times a year to prevent flat spots on tires.


----------



## vincev (Jan 7, 2018)

Some really good ideas.Although I save no parts.I just collect bikes.I dont sell. I used to keep parts but they ended taking up more room than the bikes.lol


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 7, 2018)

Had a 2x4 for the longest time sitting around.... So i got inspired and did something with it in the shed for tire storage specifically.....


----------



## jimsbeercans (Apr 10, 2020)

Going to revive this thread...Recently we all have extra time on our hands!! I didn't realize how many extra tires and rims i do have and looking at this thread, everyone has a different idea.
Like the rolling cart idea but not around my cars or even customer cars. 
Keep them coming! Will find one in the next few weeks that will work. Want to avoid the one I need is behind 40 other ones!!!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 10, 2020)

I used my leftover trolly stuff for mine...


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 10, 2020)

I used wooden dowel in the rafters...


----------



## jimsbeercans (Apr 12, 2020)

thats a great idea. with the track and hooks. Like a hospital uses to seperate patients. Then can grab one without disturbing the other 40! Still working on my base cabinets and will see where to install them. THANKS....


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 12, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I used my leftover trolly stuff for mine...
> 
> View attachment 1171344



Yes this is how I store mine more or less.  I make hooks out of wire so I can access each wheel individually. I try to always keep tires on the wheels because otherwise they sag over time and get ruined.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 12, 2020)

This is by far the best way to store your wheels and tires that I can come up with.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Apr 12, 2020)

I bought 40.. 27 x 1 1/4 tires. these are cheapy made tires so can see where the would egg-out over time. But not getting rims just to save my tires (for these). May be forced to lay them flat.
The others ones, thats a great idea. plus gets the rims out of the way.


----------



## sykerocker (Apr 25, 2020)

Here's how I used to do it, at the shop at my old house in Montpelier, VA.  I'll have to get a couple of pictures in the bicycle barn for the current version.


----------

